# BMX Worlds 2009  Fotos & Vid´s



## HEIZER (12. Juli 2009)

Mal ein paar Bilder vom heutigen nachmittag in Köln

*So sah es morgens um 10.00 aus...*


----------



## HEIZER (12. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TL-Il7D0Rs"]YouTube - Mark Webb Flair BMX Worlds 2009[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _coco_ (12. Juli 2009)

ja nice.
gibts noch mehr fotos bsp von den dörds?


----------



## HEIZER (12. Juli 2009)

Wir standen nur an der Mini Spine oben auf der Tribüne weil mein Sohn unbedingt Mark Webb sehen wollte , daher habe ich nur Pics & Vids von diesem Ort .


----------



## RISE (12. Juli 2009)

Ich war nicht da. 
Hätte es doch nur das ganze Wochenende in Strömen geregnet... Spaß.

PS: Sind diese Rockstar Drink Mädchen sehen ja noch gruseliger aus als Marzocchi Girls und die sind schon weit weit unten.


----------



## HEIZER (12. Juli 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> PS: Sind diese Rockstar Drink Mädchen sehen ja noch gruseliger aus als Marzocchi Girls und die sind schon weit weit unten.




Das täuscht....sieht nur von weitem so aus   ... so übel waren die gar ned 


Ein Vid habe ich noch :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYOCF0BiRlg"]YouTube - Mark Webb  --  Worlds 2009[/ame]


----------



## bikeron (12. Juli 2009)

ja ein bisschen arm waren diese möchtegern groupies schon.  die sind einfach nur rumgelaufen und haben sich überall mal dazugestellt


----------



## RISE (12. Juli 2009)

Ja so ist das. Ich war 2005 da und hab mich mit Bruce Crisman und Adam Banton unterhalten. Irgendwann gesellte sich Allan Cooke dazu und seine Freundin kam und fragt mich, ob ich auch Profi bin. Da ich erst drei Monate vorher angefangen hatte, sagte ich ihr das und noch nie ist eine Frau so schnell mit einem so angewiderten Gesicht weggegangen.  War echt klasse.


----------



## HEIZER (12. Juli 2009)

Frauen darf man da nicht so ernst nehmen ...


----------



## Stirni (13. Juli 2009)

Morgan Wade:





Weiß ich grad nicht:




Start+1. Sprung:




Schlusssprung:





es kam noch einer zwischen dem 1 und dem schlussprung...

hab noch ca. 200 bilder.mehr oder weniger gute dabei.


----------



## Hertener (13. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Eindrücke.  Echt schade mit dem Wetter, sonst hätte ich vielleicht auch mal einen Tagesausflug nach Kölle gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (14. Juli 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> ... und noch nie ist eine Frau so schnell mit einem so angewiderten Gesicht weggegangen.  War echt klasse.



wirklich nur DAS eine mal?


----------



## RISE (14. Juli 2009)

Ja, nur das eine mal.


----------



## paule_p2 (14. Juli 2009)

auf meinem blog gibts auch ein paar fotos von dem worlds


----------



## .nOx (14. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5563516"]BMX WORLDS 2009 VIDEO on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## heup (14. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5582225"]BMX Worlds 2009 on Vimeo[/ame]

ich hab grad auch eins gefunden!


----------



## Stirni (14. Juli 2009)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> auf meinem blog gibts auch ein paar fotos von dem worlds




du warst der nette kerl mit dem rot/weißen hemd oder?
wir standen paar mal unter dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (14. Juli 2009)

ja, rot weißes hemd hört sich nach mir an. wo standet ihr denn unter mir, an den dirts oder an der mini?


----------



## Stirni (15. Juli 2009)

an der mini.
ich hatte nen s&m zipper an. ganzer rücken das s&m logo.
bei dirt standen wir glaube ich gegenüber.


----------



## holmar (15. Juli 2009)

sone richtige bondagejacke mit klettverschlüssen und allem? und sowas trägst du in der öffentlichkeit? stirni, ich find dich immer geiler


----------



## RISE (15. Juli 2009)

Dann wink Paule doch das nächste Mal und falls du nicht ganz sicher bist, reißte ihm mal die 5 Kameras aus der Hand und guckst was passiert.


----------



## Stirni (15. Juli 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> sone richtige bondagejacke mit klettverschlüssen und allem?



jau.
leder und allem drum und dran.war halt bissken warm als die sonne rauskam.




RISE schrieb:


> Dann wink Paule doch das nächste Mal und falls du nicht ganz sicher bist, reißte ihm mal die 5 Kameras aus der Hand und guckst was passiert.



guter plan


----------



## paule_p2 (15. Juli 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Dann wink Paule doch das nächste Mal und falls du nicht ganz sicher bist, reißte ihm mal die 5 Kameras aus der Hand und guckst was passiert.



für den tipp müssen wir dich wohl doch messAAA machen.


----------



## RISE (15. Juli 2009)

Du hast doch sowieso keine Hand frei.


----------



## Stirni (15. Juli 2009)

wir und meine lans wissen aber wo du wohnen tust,hey oder?


----------

